# Audio interface



## miguel88 (Nov 28, 2016)

I looking to get new audio interface

I looking the Presonus Studio 192 mobile or the motu ultralite mk4, both have similar setting I use studio one as main daw so the presonus one look more interesting, but i read some problems about latency, any one had try the studio 192 or mobile ?

the motu ultralite mk4 is a new one but normally motu have good latency numbers on their interfaces

what do you recommend?
thanks


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2016)

I highly recommend RME. I've had it for 10-13 years now, and not once stumbled over bad drivers/stability etc. From 0-10 RME is a 11.


----------



## miguel88 (Nov 28, 2016)

but the prices is high the cheaper one is the babyface but i need two more outputs for headphones mix and is very limit and the other RME are over 1000$
if you get some interface from rme from 2012 do you think they gonna still releasing driver for futures operating system cause i had problem with my m audio interfaces about driver support


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2016)

I still have my Fireface400, and I'm gonna hold on to it as long as I can. Yes, the drivers are still updating! Get a second hand FF400 or a UC.


----------

